# Building a Grooming Station



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Has anyone ever built a grooming station for their dog? We're thinking this would be a good idea for when we get a new puppy. It would be nice to have an elevated table to groom on and perhaps some type of attached water system for washing. Any suggestions on where to start looking for plans or ideas?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These articles explains how to build a grooming table:

https://www.petful.com/grooming/make-grooming-table-dog/

http://animals.mom.me/how-to-make-a-homemade-dog-grooming-table-12352061.html

And videos:











This article discusses wash stations:

40 Easy Dog Wash Station Ideas at Home - Tail and Fur


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a grooming arm that I attach to the picnic table


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

melissa282 said:


> Has anyone ever built a grooming station for their dog? We're thinking this would be a good idea for when we get a new puppy. It would be nice to have an elevated table to groom on and perhaps some type of attached water system for washing. Any suggestions on where to start looking for plans or ideas?


 what's your budget? I can give you some good ideas if you give me a budget


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I just use a hose in the back yard. Winter time, if its too cold I just wipe them down and brush them.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> what's your budget? I can give you some good ideas if you give me a budget


Hmm, I'm not sure what it would be because I don't know what it should cost and what an appropriate budget should be. We just want something outdoor that we can make.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well I'll guess $75-$100 then. And this fits your needs for under $100. The 48" table has a weight limit of 120 lbs. as Steve said I'd just run the hose over to wash him off. 

https://www.chewy.com/gopetclub-dog...QYASABEgK0_PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#variation-Size


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a two level bench outside that she steps on: front feet on the elevated part. Hair is for the birdies. If she sees the brushes she runs to it and stands. Great confusion when it was turned opposite direction; things should always be 'normal'. Last summer (2016!!) a snake slithered away during brushing and she still looks for it.


----------

